# Barking at wall pictures?



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

My dog Kaos is now just over a year old. Since he was a lil puppy, around 2mths old, he has looked up at our Chico shadow box, and barked at it. Not all of the time, just every now and then. Kaos never met Chico, he was born 5 days after Chico died. Sometimes he even gets up on the bed, which he is not allowed to do, just to get closer to the pic and bark at it.

This morning he went into my daughters room, she has a picture of my neice on her cabinet that died when she was 3mths old-she died on Christmas morning. Well, he looked at that picture and started barking at that too. Then when that happened I realized that I also have a picture of the baby right next to Chicos shadow box, so I guess I don't know which one he's been barking at for the last year.

I was just wondering if anyone elses dogs are weird like mine. Ice my other dog doesn't do this at all. He lived with Chico even his whole life until Chico died. Ice doesn't bark at any pictures on the wall. Weirdo huh??? LOL


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

i was walking my dog one day down a dead end road and when we got to the end someone had dumped a bunch of trash. Included in the trash was a rather large t.v. (maybe 42") it was laying screen down but for what ever reason when he saw it he started jerking a trying to run the other way. He did it the next day also so when i realized thats what he was scared of i went and pulled it out and made him sit by it after that he was fine i dont know what he thought it was. Maybe you should take the pics down to your dogs level and see how he reacts.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL good suggestion. I tried that. He didn't care about them! He just sniffed and walked away. So hes definately not afraid of them. It like he chooses when he wants to bark at them. He literally just looks up, barks for a few minutes and then lays down. The shadow box is about 5 ft up the wall above where the dogs sleep in my room. IDK. Its just weird and creepy, and he lets on to nothing as far as why he does it since its just so sporatic and random.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

maybe ghost lol if u believe in that sort of thing


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ever read the Stephen King book Rose Madder?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki barks at the "us" in mirrors. He doesn't recognize those crazy backwards people and feels the need to bark at them. Maybe your dog is seeing reflections in the glass of the frames and reacting to that, and not the pictures themselves.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would b interesting to see if you moved the pics to a different area n see if he returns to them there? kinda cool if does


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Ever read the Stephen King book Rose Madder?


No I have not, that sounds scary! It may not be a good idea for me to read it either if it has dogs barking at pictures and theres ghosts! Im scared of ghosts, and I do believe in them. LOL


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

If he does it again, I will try moving the pics and seeing if he decides to yak at them when they're moved. 

Carriana- the pic in my daughters room is printed onto plain paper-black and white, no frame, no reflection.... 

I was hoping someone elses dogs randomly barked at pictures as well,I guess my lil tay tay is just a weirdo.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it in a frame, perhaps it's the reflection - my first thought.

IDK - I tend to believe in supernatural stuff & it's an urban myth that animals can sense spirits. Cool story, thx for sharing


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL your very welcome! two are in frames with glass, the other is just taped to a cupboard thats in my daughters room. I too believe in the supernatural, which is why I asked everyone else if their doggie dogs do this as well. Its so funny I wish I could get it on video, its soooo random and doesn't usually last long, so I'd have to be on stand by 24/7. Man I love my crazy expensive allergy ridden pup.


----------

